# How to overclok FreeBSD



## d43m0n (Oct 31, 2020)

So it is. How can I enable OC in FBSD? I read this:








						CPU overclocked speed in FreeBSD 10.1
					

Hi guys,  Wondering if there is a way of finding the overclocked speed of my CPU in freebsdFreeBSD? I tried sysctl dev.cpu and sysctl hw.clockrate but it's only showing the default stock speed of the CPU. I know in lLinux turbostat shows the OC speed specially during stress testing.  Thanks!




					forums.freebsd.org
				



But I don't have an i3, nor Intel. Just AMD 86x64


----------



## a6h (Oct 31, 2020)

From the command line (console, virtual, terminal) run following command and show us the output:
`sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq_levels`


----------



## the3ajm (Nov 1, 2020)

I think you can use CPU Governor to set it to performance, on-demand, conservative..etc I don't think you can mess with the voltage to draw more power since it's motherboard dependent and generally degrades the hardware.


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 1, 2020)

the3ajm said:


> I think you can use CPU Governor to set it to performance, on-demand, conservative..etc I don't think you can mess with the voltage to draw more power since it's motherboard dependent and generally degrades the hardware.


Sorry men, but you just touch my skill: mess everything. And my second skill is the electricity. So, I believe that I could make a source power that gives me what I need


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 1, 2020)

vigole said:


> From the command line (console, virtual, terminal) run following command and show us the output:
> `sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq_levels`


$ sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq_levels
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 3000/15840 2800/13680 2500/11040 2200/8482 1800/5800 1400/4275


----------



## a6h (Nov 1, 2020)

The largest number is turbo mode (e.g. 2201). Then set it to this number. For example:
`sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=2201`


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 1, 2020)

vigole said:


> The largest number is turbo mode (e.g. 2201). Then set it to this number. For example:
> `sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=2201`


So, if it shows 13680, should I put this numer on the command, or not?
Edit 1: I've put it on 2201- Let's see what happens. Anyway, thanks.
Edit 2: I've Just type
`$ sudo sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=13680`
& it shows this...

```
dev.cpu.0.freq: 3000 -> 3000
```
It means that my cpu couldn't reach more potential?


----------



## a6h (Nov 1, 2020)

In your example (3000/15840 [...] 1400/4275) *3000 *is the number you're looking for, thus
`sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=3000`
But I missed the AMD part! On the other hand if there's a turbo mode (Intel) you'll get something like this: *3001*
Three thousands and *one* . The number"*1*": in the Intel arch that's a sign of turbo mode.
Anyway I'm not sure about AMD, Somebody with AMD-specific knowledge have to help you.
But I doubt it's possible. Sorry for inconvenient and miss-reading your post.


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 2, 2020)

vigole said:


> In your example (3000/15840 [...] 1400/4275) *3000 *is the number you're looking for, thus
> `sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=3000`
> But I missed the AMD part! On the other hand if there's a turbo mode (Intel) you'll get something like this: *3001*


Well, you're not so wrong... my dad buy me an AMD that says something about "military class 4"- But also shows a blue  button which says "OC Genie" or so. Do you have an idea of what it's? I will go to do something, and when I'll back, look for it, just in case you don't know.


----------

